# Florida trades



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

I have a few frogs i wouldnt mind trading locally. Make offers, but not really interested in dendrobates. Open to supplies, frogs,exos,sw fish and corals.

Check out this link.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/frog-classifieds/193201-pums-odds.html


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Nothing? Slow summer.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Box of paper clips?


----------



## dapjansen (Aug 22, 2012)

How about *2* boxes of paperclips and I'll throw some extra sharpies in there for ya :-D! 
Sorry man, I live in VA. Best of luck!


----------

